# 70 odd R32 pics from my collection...



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Well, as R32GTRs are my fave car in the whole bloody world, I have a "few" pics...

Check these out... (part1 of many...)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Part2--


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Part3--


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Part4--


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Part5--


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Part6--


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Blimey Steve, you need to get out more!   
Some superb pics though


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Part7--


































































This is only a "small" selection of what I got, some of my faveourite cars, so if you need any others or more pics of particular cars, let me know, I probably have em.

I might post some more as probably got at least twice as many as this, but i got bored of uploading em all, lol.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry about the fat ugly bird with a giant ass (or is it a R33? lol) in the last pic, I didnt take it, but its a nice pic of Ron Ks R32 too


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I see that someone has been on my website 
Plenty of nice R32 pics but one seemed to be missing 
Off in a sulk now


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I count 8 off your site, and 60 off other random places!

I got loads more on my HD, at least another 150 of R32s, inc loads of yours dave, but i got sick of uploading em all as im on steam powered 56k modem, lol.

I jus wish I had a digicam to take some up to date pics of my car (as it looks the bollox now! Nismo front n rear spoilers, Trust side and rear skirts, Nismo bumper vents, open front grille, vented bonnet, cup mirrors, clear front indicators, and sits low on wide deep dish splitrims  ).


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nice pics of some ace cars there Steve.

I think this is my favourite....nice and simple and looks the doodahs in my eyes at least.









J.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

There's some gorgeous cars there. 
Gets the old grey matter working on what I could do to mine, hmm....


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Nice pics  recognise a few cars, and a few events, but you appear to have missed another grey one!!!! lol!!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

56k modem lol 
About time we had some pics of yours up Steve.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Watcha Steve*

Can you see you really like your 32's. And you got 2 of mine in there as well  .

Gotta say Bigsly's 32 does look well  .

Glen


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm with big Bladey on this one......such a sweet looking motor!  \/










However, this looks the boll0x too. :smokin: \/










And the CE28's look rather nice on this \/


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

I NEED these wheels!!!!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I recognise some of those cars!

I was even going to buy a couple of them  

Ended up going for a 33 though


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Heres some more i got of Glens 32 when it had white rims still.

These pics were cause i was thinking of buying it when it was still in Japan, had the cash by time it was here, but was worried that it might not be as good as it seemed.
So chickened out and blew the money on my Cossie n other stuff.
Then a month or 2 later it pulled over 600bhp on low boost, and i was gutted.
Then Glen bought it! 


































Love that car!

Luckily about a year later i bought my 32 and it looks v.similar (but better now     )

Il do some more 2moro or summat, got the original pics of ProjectX from japan etc etc, and loads others.

Out of all the cars i dont know whats my fave looking one, probably that blue one right up by the top (the one with a black numberplate that says "Active")


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Tell him the wheels are crap mate, also let him know he needs a set of Impul split rims, then, you never know (being the generous guy I am), I could sell him my Impul split rims and dispose of his nasty wheels for him. I'd prob have to run them on my car for a while, but hey I could deal with it


BTW, does anyone know what they are?, I'll look into getting some in from Japan.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*32's*

Now I know why I want to get rid of the 33 and get a 32.. I love they way they look.. and I'll go with James on the best looking one... wanted that when I came up for sale...


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

FINALLY!!!!! R32 GTR PICS!!!!!!!

THIS IS THE BEST THREAD EVER, AWSOME PIC'S!!!!!!!


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

I have been looking for pic's b/c I am looking to put different wheels on my car.
Can you get any specs on any of the cars or make a good quess if you don't know........I have so many questions..

Part 4, last pic, Silver 32 w/red Advans, is that car wide body? I'm looking for a wheel that has a nice lip on it and that car has some LIP!! How wide do you guys think thoes wheels are 18 x ?....and also the Blue 32 in the first set (i think its like the 3rd pic, looks like Work mister/SSR Professors, how wide do you think thoes wheels are. 

Hope you guys can help, people are telling me that i can't go too wide with R32 wheels, then i see these car's!! with super aggressive offests and huge amounts of LIP..

let me know....

love the pic's


thanks,
Paul


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

I was never a lover of the 32`s but some very tasty motors in that lot, thanks for opening my eyes!!


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Ok this is my Fav. How make this kit?


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Are these front wings stock ?


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

gwillson75 said:


> *Are these front wings stock ?
> 
> *


Yep, all GTR's have Flared arches front and rear, none gtr's still have wide arches but not to the same degree


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

the white GTR has an M's bodykit.
Not cheap - i think it was 288000 yen last time i looked, not to mention the bodyshop fees for blending all the panels in.......then painting.........then the custom exhaust to get it to exit in the rear nearside 3/4. So thats £2K delivered for the kit, plus bodyshop and exhaust time - £3500 all in ?
Nice kit though


----------



## gwillson75 (Aug 7, 2003)

Cheers Krazy, they do look rather wide.


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

the nicest R32? who agrees?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I used to think it was the nicest R32, but not anymore, still deffo is one of the nicest.


----------



## Bassman (Dec 17, 2003)

Who makes those wheels and are they only available in dustbin lid sizes??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

It's the Do-Luck bodykit and wheels.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Bassman said:


> *Who makes those wheels and are they only available in dustbin lid sizes?? *


 you can have them larger too...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

...and the bodykit is a reasonable price, I was told on Saturday. Wheels £500 a corner though.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

How wide do you think thoes wheels are on that Blue R32?

I love thoes wheels.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Blue one has the best style of rims for a R32GTR in my opinion, deep dish splitrims, wide as possible totaly filling the arches, with a polished outer and coloured (or body coloured) centre.

5 spoke or BBS LM style i thinks best.

Im reckoning on them wheels being 10x17 (which happily fit) and a spot on offset to perfectly go to the edge of the arch all round.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

thoe's wheels got to be 18x10.5 at least


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Absolute heaven. Some brilliant pics of brilliant cars, nice one.:smokin:


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Stunning pics.... however, the wife wasn't too impressed with your crack about the size of her ar$e!  

Vincenzo


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice collection of R32s there... tempting... very tempting!

You wouldn;t happend to have a collection of R33 too would you?


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

*Well, as R32GTRs are my fave car in the whole bloody world*

Have seen this one before somewhere - looks good!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Cooool pic there of Keiths in the Jap days, nice one m8 

The grey 32 behind looks cool too.

Got a pic of yours, but only under the bonnet, but with a T78 that looks cool as **** too, lol


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

SteveN said:


> *Cooool pic there of Keiths in the Jap days, nice one m8
> 
> The grey 32 behind looks cool too.
> 
> Got a pic of yours, but only under the bonnet, but with a T78 that looks cool as **** too, lol *



SteveN

I was offered that car when i bought Project .Z'


Keith:smokin:


----------

